# Hanging shelves on pegboard



## SNDMN59 (Sep 1, 2009)

Since I rent my antique booth space, I want to get the most use of the space I have. I have alot of old bottles , tins , graniteware,
The problem is the shelves for the bottles dont seem to be studier enough for me. The walls are pegboard, so Iwant to use most of It I can. At this time I have upright wood cabinets 3 of them 3ft. x 6 ft . I really could use that space for larger items.
I will be using wood from 4in. wide to 6in. wide 3 to 6 ft long.
Since i rent the space I can not do anything pernament. Any ideas on how to make these more sturdy ? for example i use 4 peg hooks for 3 ft. Any help would be apperciated.:confused1:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Pegboard is not for hanging heavy things, and I certainly would not put my breakable glass collection on it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with the above comment.

If you have 1/4" thick pegboard you may be able to get by using it if you are careful. There are more than one type of peg board hangers. Look around and find the best possible that is available in your area. Use this "good" hanger and only place the shelves in areas where you feel that no one will be able to bump into the shelves. Then limit what you put on these shelves.

George


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

If it's possible to get to the back side................???
Make some corbels from 1X pine, screw the shelves to the corbels first then, screw them in from the back using trim washers. You could add a few more screws to the back edge of the shelf, also.
If you can't get to the back side, I'd make an "L" .... one piece of 1x4 with a 1X6 glued and screwed at a 90 to the edge of the 1X4. You could also fit corbels under the shelf and against the 1X4. Then mount it all to the peg board with plastic drywall anchors. Then use metal 4" "L" brackets on top of the shelf to anchor it to the peg board and help hold it level. Well....I just realized that you'd need holes bigger than the 1/4 ones in the peg board for the anchors. Maybe not such a good idea.

Gene


----------

